# 2011 styling



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

I hear that Caonnondale is coming out with a new styling on 2011 models. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

they come out with new styling every year!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Can't you let me enjoy my 2010 a little?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

yes, super six evo... new carbon and lighter, and the actual super six 2010 is supposed to be the six in 2011!!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Tour of California is around the corner perhaps Cannondale will unveil the new version of Super Six.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> Can't you let me enjoy my 2010 a little?


Hi Dan,

Enjoy your ride and new product won't be availble until Oct time frame.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I just wish my warranty replacement Super Six would get here ASAP. Maybe Cannondale will hook me up with that new EVO (prolly not). 

Funny, but I can get a BMW 3 series manufactured in South Africa faster than I can get a bike. I wonder if bicycle frames are shipped via boat or shipped via air plane.

CHL


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Enjoy your ride and new product won't be availble until Oct time frame.


Yeah I know, I was kidding anyway. I plan on enjoying my current SuperSix for a while, my next new bike will probably be a mountain bike, there are some amazing updates coming up from Cannondale for the dirt... :thumbsup:



CHL said:


> I just wish my warranty replacement Super Six would get here ASAP. Maybe Cannondale will hook me up with that new EVO (prolly not).
> 
> Funny, but I can get a BMW 3 series manufactured in South Africa faster than I can get a bike. I wonder if bicycle frames are shipped via boat or shipped via air plane.
> 
> CHL


I hope for you they don't replace it with the Evo, that would mean you're in for a very long wait.

Demand vs offering. Except Ferrari or the likes, car companies have loads and loads of car waiting to be sold nowadays, SuperSix are in high demand, probably more than they originally anticipated..


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

No more made in america


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ClaytonT said:


> No more made in america


anyway the 2010 is made in ASia


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> anyway the 2010 is made in ASia


And so far so good, the Asian made Cannondales I have seen/used/owned are manufactured better than the US made models IMO, not that the US made were bad, but the finish, precision and construction quality of the ones made in Asia are much better... And of course, the design and engineering is what's most important. To me at least.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> I just wish my warranty replacement Super Six would get here ASAP. Maybe Cannondale will hook me up with that new EVO (prolly not).
> 
> Funny, but I can get a BMW 3 series manufactured in South Africa faster than I can get a bike. I wonder if bicycle frames are shipped via boat or shipped via air plane.
> 
> CHL


CHL, how long have you been waiting for your Super Six warranty?


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> anyway the 2010 is made in ASia


My 2010 CAAD9-5 is "Handmade in USA" :thumbsup:


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Devastator said:


> CHL, how long have you been waiting for your Super Six warranty?


HI Devastator:

I brought it to the LBS the first week of April. By chance, I caught up with the Cannondale Rep. at the Seat Otter Classic who said I would get the replacement sometime in May. 

From what Starnut says about current availability and from another source here on the forum, that seems quite unlikely. Rep. said I would get a nude carbon HM Super Six but my LBS has yet to confirm this. So I've been in the dark for about 1 month now. 

If they tell me I would get a SS6 or HM SS6 and it would be several months, I would fine. Heck, I work for an auto manufacturer and I had to tell my client her high pressure fuel pump was on back order 6 weeks. I just want to hear some direction in the resolution of the problem. How did it go with your Super Six?

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> HI Devastator:
> 
> I brought it to the LBS the first week of April. By chance, I caught up with the Cannondale Rep. at the Seat Otter Classic who said I would get the replacement sometime in May.
> 
> ...


Well I brought it in Sat, but who ever handles the warranty doesnt work till Monday, so hes suppose to call me today. I hope itll only take a month, but my guess its gona take around 2 month to get a replacement assuming I dont get blamed for the malfunction. If the Cdale rep has to look at it, it could be 2 weeks, and its probably gona take a while to get the bike shipped, and then the LBS might decide not to build it for a while. It sucks I have 3 friends training for Ironmans and no bike to ride with em.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

For what I knew complete bike orders got priority over replacement frame, if they have a backlog then it might take a bit longer.

Dev,
Are you training for the Ironmans in Hawaii?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> For what I knew complete bike orders got priority over replacement frame, if they have a backlog then it might take a bit longer.
> 
> Dev,
> Are you training for the Ironmans in Hawaii?


Nope, 3 of my friends are doing Ironmans and want me to ride with em. I doubt I will compete in any Ironmans myslef till 2012. I want to get my marathon down before I attempt Ironman.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> And so far so good, the Asian made Cannondales I have seen/used/owned are manufactured better than the US made models IMO, not that the US made were bad, but the finish, precision and construction quality of the ones made in Asia are much better... And of course, the design and engineering is what's most important. To me at least.


Yep, and Asians are pretty damned hard working and diligent. I wouldn't expect anything *less than * "made in america" quality. I'm not surprised the made in Asian frames are of better quality. They can get the same or better quality labor there.

*edited*


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

LOUISSSSS said:


> I wouldn't expect anything equal to or better than "made in america."


Lol...I forgot...skilled labor doesn't exist outside of America.


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually warranty frames get the highest priority.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

junior varsity said:


> Actually warranty frames get the highest priority.


 What does that mean?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just ask people on this forum and see how long have they been waiting for replacement frame on Super Six.


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got word my SuperSix is being warrantied with Hi-Mod1 as the replacement with a two week wait. Wondering if I should ask to wait for the 2011...any suggestions?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Good luck with the two weeks wait, might take a bit longer than that.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't wait...............

Starnut


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

What have the true wait times been for warrantied frames?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I got lucky with 6 days for my 10 Super, dont expect that. My 09 was about a month. When I ordered my 08 System it took a week to send out. But it sounds like its 2 months + for Supersix. if its a 56 you want it may be November.


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

Devastator said:


> I got lucky with 6 days for my 10 Super, dont expect that. My 09 was about a month. When I ordered my 08 System it took a week to send out. But it sounds like its 2 months + for Supersix. if its a 56 you want it may be November.


Yep 56. They're saying it'll be a Hi-Mod1 which I'm not crazy about, don't really like the color red. If it's gonna be that long I may as well wait for a 2011.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

SixD7 said:


> Yep 56. They're saying it'll be a Hi-Mod1 which I'm not crazy about, don't really like the color red. If it's gonna be that long I may as well wait for a 2011.


Yikes, red Im not crazy about either, according to my LBS theyve got a 56 on backorder till nov. Id see if you can get a Team color or Matte black. I was very excited to hear I was getting matte, like the ultimate.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

There have been a few of us who required frame warranty assistance. Certain members have been extremely fortunate and received replacement frames in under two weeks. The majority, from what I gathered, has been 8 weeks. I think I have the record now because my bike has been at the LBS since early April and the replacement isn't projected to arrive until late July. 

Thank goodness I didn't sell my CAAD4, as I had intended. Friggin thing has a ton of miles, kissed the the frame of my garage and is still ticking. 

CHL


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

Exactly! Ultimate or Team are my 1st choices.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

The CRB(black) in 54cm is the longest wait.


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> What does that mean?


it means that warranty replacement frames take priority over built bikes or aftermarket frames. That means warranty orders go to the front of the line.


----------

